# Argos Bush Spira B1



## LeslieB (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone ever used or owned one of these? 

Currently fifty squid in the sales. It's for a present for a nephew. The specs don't sound too shabby for the price apart from the lack of 4G (but it will be used mainly on wifi because they only have 2G mobile coverage anyway ). 

But my concern would be with the quality of the screen and mic/speaker for calls.

Buy Sim Free Bush Spira B1 5" Mobile Phone at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for SIM free phones.

I'm a bit loathe to give a second hand phone as a present and I can't really afford to spend more.


----------

